# Your favorite horse



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have a favorite, or two?

I do. LOl. I love all of them, but I have one that I just absolutely LOVE!!!




He has a very "child like" personality. When he was a month or two old he would just come and climb in my lap. lol. He still tries now even at 5 months old. And I swear that when I talk to him he talks back. LOL. So here is my favorite.

White Tails Boogie N 2 Blues


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh good lord!! LOL LOL!!!!!!! I didnt know the pictures were going to be that small. Holy Cow!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I love all of our horses, they each have their own personality/quirk that sets them apart from each other, BUT that said, my absolute favorite would have to be my Doc boy, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome.. I absolutely adore this little guy, you'd never guess he was a stallion, he's so quiet.. He's a hoot to watch in the field, runs and plays, and if there's girls in the next field he loves to show off.. Not to mention I've always wanted an Oak Park bred horse, finally have one! (now to just get an Oak Park buckskin filly!) Hoping I can save up some money this winter/early spring and get him and myself into the showring



I think he'll be a blast to show



We're hopefully expecting two foals by him next spring, haven't checked the girls yet, but my fingers are crossed..


----------



## Reble (Oct 30, 2009)

Rowdy is my favorite and hope to have 3 foals next year from him.

Just so easy to handle and excepts, all my other boys with the herd even when he

was breeding....






and these two guys come just behind him, we hope to have some fun showing

these two next year....They are now attached at the hip where one goes the

other follows.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 30, 2009)

Its hard here BUT I am for sure that #1 is my fat little drafty stud BOB! He was my 1st and always wins my heart when I go to the barn. He's just so fat small cute and percious to me. And I love him with all my heart. Then there's this years filly... she is my 3rd foal BUT for some reason has defently stole my heart when it comes to "that special foal". Otherwise I love them all very much but them two take the cake when it come to my favorites!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol okay so let me try again with these pictures.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 30, 2009)

Cazzo is my favorite out of all of them... He's a perlino 29.75" stud. He is the sweetest stud I have ever seen. I walk into the stud barn and if he sees me, all he wants to do is give me kisses. The thing that I like about him the best is that at the end of breeding season he loves to be with the yearling colts. We are expecting 3 babies by him next spring.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]Dapper Dan was my first. We taught each other so much. He is head strong and bossy, but has personality with a capital "P"! Other horses may come and go, but Dapper Dan will never leave. [/SIZE]

I enjoy hearing about everyone's favorite. It makes me


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes .... I have three favorites ... please don't make me choose one out of the three ... LOL

Wall Street Heads Up Sucre - ASPC Classic Gelding






Alpha Farms Magical Melody - ASPC Classic Mare






Royal Salsa - ASPC Foundation Gelding


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2009)

I have quite a few favorites, but here are three of the extra special ones in my heart... These are among my favorites because they have such cool personalities and love people so much. They each have so much heart inside them and have given so much to us.

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*

_2004 AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion_

National Champion (halter) / Res. National Grand Champion (driving) / Hall of Fame (halter)

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

Now also a Proven Sire of Beautiful Foals









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a DunIT[/SIZE]*

_2005 AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion_

National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) / Multi Champion / Proven Sire of Beautiful Foals

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King









*[SIZE=12pt]Little Kins BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a Bacardi[/SIZE]*

_2004 AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding -- Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU)_

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color… ...and My Favorite Horse


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 30, 2009)

Jill, I knew you would say Destiny but I was so happy to scroll down and see Bacardi there too








My favorite would have to be Skillet, he's my first too. Hes been in many parades and is always such a trooper when I want to try new things. He's such a good boy!!


----------



## HorseMom (Oct 30, 2009)

Jay in the Dark, "Jay", is my favorite. he was such an a$% when I bought him. I got so close to selling him before we broke through our difficulties. He just needed hi energy focused in the right direction. He's become such an awesome, athletic horse. He's very intelligent and nothing scares him. He has this "Hey baby, look at me" attitude that I have come to love. He's eager to learn new things and is very adventurous. I'm going to take him to nationals next year and we will be competing in CDEs next year as well. I really think that he'll excel at that. We are currently expecting one foal by him in April. This will be his first, I'm looking forward to seeing it. Already think of names.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 30, 2009)

My favorite, Omega. I have always loved the girls, but this boy gives 110% all of the time. He loves his mares, but this is one stallion I completely trust with kids, driving and all. Fourteen and still going strong.


----------



## Getitia (Oct 30, 2009)

A few are very special to me and they are all Lee offspring

Todd






Grace






Obsession






Most people know her from her baby photo that is used alot in other publications






and Elly


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 30, 2009)

Carolyn - I love those pics of Omega! This would be a good time for me to say that his daugher Cay Lees Omegas Champagne on Ice was my favorite, and it is very close - BUT, I will have to say that it is the Princess - Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic. Princess of course is the "princess", but she can also do anything and everything and continues to prove it. We show mostly Pinto and at the age of 5 she already has about 800 Pinto points, including her Pinto Championship and Legion of Merit. She was High Point Mini in 2 of the 3 shows she attended this year (the other one we left in the middle of during foaling season) showing in halter, color, trail in hand, hunter, jumper, and 4 driving classes. She earned Year End High points in Trail and Jumper - even though she missed that one show!

We also took her to her first American Driving Society show in August where she won a class, even though I had no clue what I was doing! And then yesterday, I took her to give cart rides to over a dozen kids in an after school program, and this rather difficult "princess" was absolutely wonderful! (I had another mini available if she wasn't). You would never know this was the same mini that kicked the cart during a clinic in June with a passenger along. And today she was strutting around the pasture feeling quite pleased with herself. I could watch her do that for hours!!!

Here she is at the ADS show:




!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 30, 2009)

and




Duke- I think the pic says it all , what him n I have together.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 31, 2009)

I drool every time I see Todd!!! He is just amazing!

Although I havent owned Feature for long he is a dream come true for me. We bonded the first time I saw him. He is so dang smart and easy to train and his foals have his dream disposition and conformation.











And our girl Promise aka Baxters Silver Sensation. I knew she was special the minute she was born. She shows her heart out for me every time I ask her to. And I can send her out with little kids and she will still show even though they dont have a clue LOL






Fast coming up the rank is Baxters Fashionista. Another one that I thought was special from the second she was born. Cant wait to show her next year. This is her at just a few hours old. Hubby calls her "little stuff" smallest ASPC/AMHR foal we have had born. And no we werent going for small LOL. She just has so much attitude and thinks shes all that.






Oh and Dale is another one LOL shoot I cant pick one. Its too hard


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 31, 2009)

All the horses above are beautiful , I can see why you love them so much. For me though its "Quelly", I call her Welly. When I saw her for the first time she spoke to me.She is soft , sweet , calm, and an old soul. We had a connection immediatly. Its hard to explaine , but she told me in her own way , but strongly that she wanted to be with me. She will always be special to me. evn with the Shrinker web site the photos are still too big?? Darn


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 31, 2009)

targetsmom said:


> Carolyn - I love those pics of Omega! :






Thanks, he's a bit of a chunky monkey now, but he is one of those horses that I have let my "gaurd down" on when it comes to looking at things as a bussiness. I love all my little ones and always have their best interest in mind, but he is one that I don't think I could ever replace. I know I would be devestated if anything ever happened to him.


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 31, 2009)

Everybodys horses are all so beautiful





Here are mine, the first one is Mariah, I love her personality, she reminds me of the old mustang mare I used to have.






Second is Spotlight, when I first got him I wasn't sure I wanted to keep him but he's grown on me and he's such a good boy.






Last but not least is Chip, he's my first home grown foal, i've gotten quite attahed to him but he's going to a wonderful new home soon.


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 31, 2009)

Hands down, Doors! My best boy. Just got to love the Doors. He did so awesome at Worlds this year again. He amazes me and Im so lucky that he owns me


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! Everyone, you guys have some beautiful horses! Dont you just love their little faces. They just brighten my day.


----------



## REO (Nov 1, 2009)

They are ALL my precious loves!





But anyone that knows me, knows that Nort is the breath in my body.

Kissing his pink nose while he looks at me with those big sky blue eyes, melts my heart!












































.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I "only" have 3 horses, so of course I love all of them



, but my newest colt, Khan. just takes my breath away. I have to pinch myself when I see him to make sure I am not dreaming...lol (funny part is his color is one I am not that fond of...lol...so that goes to show you to look PAST the color to the horse).

He is only 7 months old, but he is curious and funny and has a pocket pet personality; yet will flip that head around like "Mr. Studly"...LOL!





Here is a baby pic:






Here is his Nationals pic:






Here is just a pasture pic:


----------



## Shawntelle (Nov 2, 2009)

I love all my horses....bt my favorite miniature would have to be "Erica's Shez Buckin' Awesome" She is a coming 4 year old mare.....








These pictures were taken by Erica Killion....

I just finished off the year finishing the MHCO (our miniature horse club show series on ontario) and Awesome was champion solid colour horse A&B and 3rd overall Senior mare over....it was a great show season with some grands as well!!











and from the last show this season in Collingwood (shes over streched in this picture..she had ants in her pants and wouldnt stay still that day)


----------



## keely2682 (Nov 2, 2009)

My favorite horse is "Tippy Toes." She has been my partner for almost 10 years. She is an amazing horse- doing everything from pony rides, to pmc classes, adt events, trail drives, parades, pole bending, and roman chariot classes. Tippy loves me and has saved me more times than I can count (just one example- my chariot breakdown in 2007). She would walk through fire for me.











I love my boys, "Buckeye WCF Classical Lightening" and "Buckeye WCF Classical Calypso." Both are loving, beautiful, and accomplished. I can't thank Getitia, Connie, and Denise enough for the chance to own 2 once-in-a-lifetime horses!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 2, 2009)

You all know what horse I'll pick right now

our Perlino yearling Mare Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed "Spice"

Triple ks Boogie Bow Tie x RF Bars Warrior Princess

Here she is showing at the Nationals this year with James Walsh

although she didn't place top ten.

She is my baby doll anyway especially since she just came home this past weekend

it's so great to have her home again for awhile.






I also just love her sire: Triple Ks Boogie Bow Tie- He has such a fantastic personallity






But I just love them all


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 4, 2009)

I love each and every one so much for different reasons, so it is hard to choose a favorite.

But it is my stallion Havencrofts Phantom Warrior that makes my heart beat faster whenever I look at him, the way he prances and shows off even on the hottest of days, he looks like a "big" horse and is very elegant. He is the closest thing I will get to a Gypsy Vanner!

Phantom is driving now, still needs time in harness but does so well, and I enjoy the driving so much with him, and it helps scratch the itch when I need to RIDE.

Robin


----------



## RedTango (Nov 4, 2009)

I would have to say my mini stud "Spectacular Bey Dream" is my favorite.He is so friendly and macho big man acting.It's really cute!His dad is Spectacular Bey, and Dream looks just like him body type wise.

He is a fun little horse.

But if I had to choose a big horse it would be my arabian mare "Sparkle"..I cannot ride her anymore, but she is the most loving,gentle mare I have ever owned.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my!..

It is hard for me.. to choose which one is my favorite..





I love ALL of my miniature horses..





Sorry that I can't say which one is my number one..

All I have to say "ALL" of them is my favorites.. Is that helpful?... hehe!!


----------

